# Rainbow Seeds



## Steven Dillon (May 31, 2017)

Rainbow Seeds is another piece from my current portfolio. It was composed in Augusta, GA.

From The Artist's Story blog post:
"I was creating abstract compositions of an open pod of seeds one spring afternoon in the Phinizy Swamp Nature Park when the light changed to a perfect amount and angle.  This was one of those serendipitous moments that photographers out in the field occasionally enjoy.   The tiny little hairs in Rainbow Seeds caught the light in a way that allowed a prism-like effect to occur.  I don’t believe it lasted more than two minutes, and I was already set up, focused, and ready to create when it happened.  The result was shimmering streaks of colors all through the composition.  The experience could very well be compared to some origins of riddles and tales of yore.  For example, you’ve no doubt heard that there is a pot of gold at the end of every rainbow?  Well, these little seeds could just as easily be picked up by the wind, carried to and planted in their final destination, then during the right sun and rain mix, sprout rainbows.  Who knows what Mother Nature is capable of?    The high level of detail allows surface texture and contours on some seeds as well as glassy strands and very thin individual hairs to be seen."

Techs:
Canon 5D Mark III
F/11
1/125 seconds
ISO-100
180mm
No Flash
Gitzo Tripod
Arca Swiss B1


----------



## Gary A. (May 31, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 1, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Nice.



Gary,
Thank you.  

--Steven


----------

